# Does your havanese like water and swimming?



## fuzzylittleskosh4

Hi my havanese skoshee is 4 years old and we have taken him to the beach and places with water and we will not even put a foot in does someones havanese like water and swiming? :bathbaby:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Pepper does not. He gives me a look like :suspicious: if I drip even a few drops of water on him by accident.

However, he really enjoyed romping in the :smow:!


----------



## fuzzylittleskosh4

skoshee love the snow to but does not like water


----------



## Eva

Todd loves to walk through water but he won't go in past his knees..lol


----------



## bethanay66

I have one of each! Maddy jumps right in and paddles across the creek like an Olympic swimmer, and Mickey stands on the bank and squeals for someone to carry him across. Of course, this is the same boy who doesn't want to walk out into the grass to pee because he will get his tootsies wet!


----------



## Drew"s Mom

Drew loves water. When I first got him, he would dive into the water dish and try to swim in it. It was cute at first until he started splashing the water all over the place. I bought him a doggie pool and he actually loves to swim under the water. Now, he won't go potty in wet grass though. Go figure. LOL


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*not really...*

Riki used to jump in the kiddy pool to get his toys and then jump right back out. My dogs will follow me through the tidepools but don't enjoy swimming, if I put them in the water they swim right to shore and then run around in the sand.

i wonder if they were raised with it if they would like it more. They just aren't happy like the labs are in the ocean. But Riki enjoys running through the mud though!


----------



## Perugina

Here's another cute video from Talemaker Havanese. Apparently they have one that will jump in the pool. I will be going to my sister's pool on Labor Day weekend and hope to get Sophie jumping in.


----------



## Renee

We took the dogs to the local waterpark on "Doggie Day". All the dogs are invited (for a fee) to swim in the pool before they drain it for the season. My dogs wanted NOTHING to do with swimming. I even threw Miley into the deeper part of the pool, and she looked at me like she was going to DROWN. It was fun to see all the dogs playing though!



















Here's Miley....PULLING my daughter OUT of the pool!


----------



## DanielBMe

My cousin put in a new pool in her backyard this summer. So, I thought I'd take my guys over to go for a swim. She's got a salt water pool which uses far less chlorine. 

I put both me guys into the water very gently and let them go. They couldn't get out of the pool fast enough lol. So I tried again. But when I called them over to the pool, they wouldn't even come close to the edge for me to grab them. I had to get out and catch them. Same response once in "get me the hell out of here! Now!". 

But they definitely had lots of fun running around the backyard all wet, rolling in the dirt and chasing each other.


----------



## fuzzylittleskosh4

Hahahaha that is so funny


----------



## boo2352

MacGyver enjoyed swimming when he had his aquatherapy, but he hates getting his feet wet -- he'll do anything to avoid walking through a puddle. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## krandall

Kodi LOVES the water... He will immediately go in as deep as he can and still have his toes on the bottom. He will swim, but you have to be in with him, deep enough that he has to get his feet off the bottom to come to you. We haven't forced the issue... I think he will really enjoy the swimming part too, once he realizes that it is safe. 

We pass a lake on our walks, and he loves to go in and cool off before we go on. He will actually lie down in the shallow water and just let his hair float around him.

I posted this photo in another thread. It is his first time swimming.


----------



## Renee

krandall said:


> Kodi LOVES the water


Dang...I wish my dogs loved it. Except it IS easier to keep them out of the hot tub in the backyard since they're not interested in swimming....
This is a picture of Miley in her "Jacuzzi Cabana" (a 3-story doghouse DH built) when she was little. They'd be diving in if they liked swimming....how relaxing would that be?!?


----------



## havjump

I love all the Talemaker videos.
Kodi really looks like he is having fun.
I'm glad Cosmo much prefers floating & just tolerates swimming!! (He is full coated & I time the swimming with bath day).
We need him to know where he can locate the steps in case he falls into the pool.


----------



## krandall

Renee said:


> Dang...I wish my dogs loved it. Except it IS easier to keep them out of the hot tub in the backyard since they're not interested in swimming....
> This is a picture of Miley in her "Jacuzzi Cabana" (a 3-story doghouse DH built) when she was little. They'd be diving in if they liked swimming....how relaxing would that be?!?:kev:
> [/IMG]


Miley is adorable! She looks like an Ewok from Starwars in this picture. Do her ears stand up all the time? I don't think I've seen a Hav with stand-up ears before!


----------



## Brady's mom

Brady gets confused sometimes and thinks he is a water dog. He forgets he is a small pretty dog and should always want to look pretty, not get muddy and wet. He loves to play in the stream in my next door neighbor's yard. As soon as we head to their house, he takes off for the stream. He loves ponds and had a great time in Cape Cod swimming in the ponds. He also loves his "kiddie" pool I use in the backyard. He does not like inground pools though. Dugan is okay with water, but not a huge fan.


----------



## lovingmypup

JJ hates the water. He even hates taking a bath. I wish I knew how to try to get him used to it.


----------



## CinnCinn

That video is fantastic!


----------



## CinnCinn

Brady is such a hoot!


----------



## Mojo's Mom

Mojo loves his kiddie pool, has fallen in the in-ground pool twice and was greatly relieved to be back out both times. 

He was a little uncomfortable at the beach, but did go in the water. I got the impression, though, that if he could have talked to me he would have said, "Yes, since you're wading in the water I'll come in too, but I really think you're making a big mistake and by the way, could you please pick me up?"

I haven't let him go in our backyard pond, worried about alligators, you never know...but I have a feeling he'd go right in, and he always pulls toward ditches with water in them.

He also loves to play in hose spray or shower spray. He likes to drink out of running water.


----------



## Renee

krandall said:


> Miley is adorable! She looks like an Ewok from Starwars in this picture. Do her ears stand up all the time? I don't think I've seen a Hav with stand-up ears before!


I've had other people tell me she looked like an Ewok too! According to the breeder, he said her mama chewed on her ears right after she was born. For whatever reason, he was not there right away when they were born. She was the runt of the litter. Her brother had normal "hav" ears, so I'm assuming that's true.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*The ones who like water...*

Did they start out in the water as puppies?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Dog day at the pool*

What a fun idea. I love the one jumping out of the water with the "ruined" white coat. Made me laugh out loud!

Maybe groomed dogs don't like the water as they have to get bathed every other week. Labs hardly do so they think water is fun!


----------



## bethanay66

Linda, Maddy went swimming for the first time when she was almost 11 months old. We took them again this last weekend, and she just dove in and started paddling away!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*so much for my theory!*

Well mine aren't too hip on the ocean. Wonder how they would do in a pool or a lake. I can guess Riki might like it. Daisy never, she doesn't even like her butt wet on the grass when she peas.

Once Riki jumped in our friend's jacuzzi to join him...but if I turn on the bathtub they both run and hide.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie

*Can white dogs turn green in chlorinated pools?*

I remember my white blond friends having their hair turn green in the summer. What happens to silky long coats after a pool swim?

I know that the ocean salt plus sand makes quite a mess, but rinses out quite well with a little cream rinse...


----------



## Renee

Oh to live on the beach by the ocean...I'M JEALOUS!!! Maybe someday...

After I let Miley in the chlorinated pool water, her coat had a "yellow" tinge to it. I thought..."Crap...what did I do to her coat?" I gave her a bath right away when we got home, and her coat was perfectly white afterwards. Whew!!


----------



## krandall

Rikidaisy said:


> Did they start out in the water as puppies?


Mine is still a puppy, so yes!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

As you can see, Linus is not fond of the ocean. He wanted to be on my shoulders if not out of the water completely. In fact, his favorite place to be when we were at the ocean was under our SUV in the shade with food, water, blanket, and chewie. When we would approach to see if he wanted to come out, he would stand in the center under the truck so we could not reach him. He really wanted NOTHING to do with the ocean after a wave hit him (notice the size of the "waves" where we were sitting  ).









This is where he stayed for much of the day. Of course we added a blanket and toys, but he was completely satisfied under there.


----------



## tuggersmom

We didn't expose tugger to the water on purpose. Before him we had a German Shepherd that loved the water. Sounds great but it became a real problem. Every time we would go for walks in the wood he would gladly sniff out and find the most foul smelling pond to splash through and then have to come back home in our car. At the cottage he would go in the water all time of the year all day long. Thus he stayed damp and was prone to skin problems and ear problem. also he was banned from the cottage as he was always wet and sandy. 

With Tugger, when he is hot we will put him in the water to cool off but he doesn't seek it out himself. The kids would have loved to have the dog in the water all the time but, there is always a down side to wet doggies.


----------



## Lilysplash I

Loved the video and pics! We have a pool so really wanted one of them to be a 'water dog' but alas no. They tolerate me putting them in to swim a couple of times. I always want them to get used to finding the stairs. They tolerate it. On days when we don't have them swim, we do put them in on the pool stairs to get their feet & underneath wet which cools them off on hot days. Either way they RLH and have a good time.

They are better at the beach or lake. They RLH and also go in some. Sadie will go in farther.


----------



## Lynn

Rikidaisy said:


> I remember my white blond friends having their hair turn green in the summer. What happens to silky long coats after a pool swim?
> 
> I know that the ocean salt plus sand makes quite a mess, but rinses out quite well with a little cream rinse...


Linda,
Has someone who has owned a pool and spa store for many years and educated in water chemistry. I can tell you your white blond friends hair turned green because of metals in the water not the chlorine.

Chlorine if high levels in a pool would probably just dry out the hair on our havs.

I have a pool and Casper hates to swim in it and Missy loves it....if you ask Casper if he wants to go for a swim, he runs the other way.


----------



## Mraymo

Izzy doesn't like going in our pool. I try to coax her in but she moves away from the side. I have put her in but she just wants to get out. I bought a kiddie pool to see if that might help her to like to pool more but so far she doesn't go in there willingly either. She will go in the ocean and stream as we found out at Leeanne's place down the Cape. I think as long as she can walk in she's okay. She doesn't go deep enough to have to swim but likes to walk around in it and of course RLH once she gets out. 

After meeting Brady this Summer, I think he's a portuguese water dog not a havanese.


----------



## hvapuppy2

Bella prefers swimming with her life jacket on. But doesn't like gettin wet at first so i drop her in with the jacket on and then she'll retrieve for cheese the whole time 

Last time at the pool she jumped in! just like Katsuro at talemaker havanese....but she wouldn't jump twice...we'll work on it!


----------



## havjump

Bella's video is so cute. She swims well with her life jacket.
I should consider using one for Cosmo with his full coat!!
He still enjoys floating best!


----------

